
Ask HN: Why do we need app stores? - k__
What&#x27;s the reason for app stores nowadays?<p>I know it&#x27;s a marketing channel, but overall it seems like an additional problem when you want to publish an app.<p>Also, the best apps, like YouTube Vance, aren&#x27;t even in those stores.<p>So what are the reasons to use them?
======
thanksforfish
Walled garden approach to managing an ecosystem. The benefits to those who run
the ecosystem include the ability to collect revenue from apps and the ability
to set terms and conditions. From that perspective YouTube Vance (YouTube with
ads removed) would harm Google so they wouldn't want it to be easy to install.
App store works as planned.

~~~
k__
Yes, that's what the store providers gain.

But what do the users gain? What do I as a app creator gain?

What would I lose if I'd simply provide my app as a download on a website,
like some app creators do?

~~~
thanksforfish
For users, app stores give safety as others mention.

For app creators, app stores give access to the walled garden.

> What would I lose if I'd simply provide my app as a download on a website,
> like some app creators do?

Very few non-technical users install apps from random websites, or even know
how to do that, so you'd likely lose your install base. If the app is
circumventing Google ads, then yeah, the Google app store may not work. If
it's a general interest app then spend the effort to post to the app stores.

------
RegnisGnaw
Why do we have supermarkets? I mean I can instead just go down to my local
carrot farmer and buy a bag. Same with my local potato farmer. Then I go to
the Kraft factory to buy some KD.

------
dontdieych
User : little bit of security

Store : Money

~~~
k__
Why only a little bit?

~~~
thanksforfish
Keeping malware out is hard. The app approval is a decent place for security
checks, but it's not perfect.

[https://www.wired.com/story/google-play-store-
malware/](https://www.wired.com/story/google-play-store-malware/)

------
kindly_fo
Security

